# Have burton bindings gone to shit?



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

My board with my 04ish Burton P1 Carbons was stolen last week. Those bindings were pricey but they were very well built and bombproof. The guy at the shop yesterday way showing me Burton's $350 bindings yesterday and they looked like flimsy pieces of shit. The straps looked like cheap crap. The whole thing seemed like it would fall apart. Crappy cheap ratchet. Checking Burton's website, it looks like they were CO2s.  










I'm going with a pair of Catek FR2s.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a pair of CO2s from 2 years ago and they haven't been good to me. Last year, probably my 6th time on them the base plate snapped in half. They replace it but I had already gotten a new pair of Unions. This year I put them back on the board and my first trip down the hill the buckle was broken. I'm am going to stay away from them.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't tried any of the new burton bindings yet. I do however still have my Carbon C14's, from 2002 I think, that are holding up well except for one sticky ratchet. I think I need to check that nothing's bent in there. Then again, I've rode that setup maybe 6x since 2005.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> My board with my 04ish Burton P1 Carbons was stolen last week. Those bindings were pricey but they were very well built and bombproof. The guy at the shop yesterday way showing me Burton's $350 bindings yesterday and they looked like flimsy pieces of shit. The straps looked like cheap crap. The whole thing seemed like it would fall apart. Crappy cheap ratchet. Checking Burton's website, it looks like they were CO2s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got about 11 good hard days of riding on my 09 Cartels and i'm pretty happy with them. My buddy bought some 09 cartels this year and snapped the toe strap the first day out...so i dont know...i would say that my ride RX's seem to be built better. But i love the EST with my ics board.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm I have '09 Triads and they are holding up very well. Comfortable and sturdy. Barely even know they are there. I forget where at, maybe EvoGear or Sierra they have '09 Triads for $150 which is a steal.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Burton is still making good stuff, but there are defenitly newer and better bindings out there such as Unions, which I whole heartedly support and suggest


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been riding my 2010 Burton Cartel's pretty hard and they are holding up just fine. Don't know why you hate the ratchets because I compared them to Rome 390's and Unions and they were the smoothest of the bunch.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Hmm I have '09 Triads and they are holding up very well. Comfortable and sturdy. Barely even know they are there. I forget where at, maybe EvoGear or Sierra they have '09 Triads for $150 which is a steal.



same for me. i have 09 triads they are very cummfy but it seems like the plastic toe strap part..the one that slides into the other half if that makes sense but it seems lose as heck and i cant find a way to make it tighter. but i odnt think it will fall off


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i had some burton bindings a couple years ago. toe strap broke.
my friend has some customs. the bottom cracked and the toe strap can slide out.

need less to say ill be sticking with union because my union forces have last 2+ years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've always hated Burton Bindings. I tested the 2011 Cartels, Missions, and C02s. They all sucked in my opinion. All uncomfortable and boring. The C02s were light though so I'll give it that much.

However, there is one binding from Burton that I tried that I actually really loved. The 2011 Burton Infidel. It's one of their bindings that feature the wings on the highbacks. I'm not really sure if the wings affected anything, but the binding itself was very comfortable and responsive. The straps felt good on my boots and highbacks gave me good support. They aren't too expensive either which is a plus. I'd take the Infidels over any of the other mentioned bindings any day of the week.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

a lot of companies have had to cut some quality corners due to the economy, but I'm surprised burton is too. Seems to me, a lot equipment was built twice as solid from 2007 back. Salomon and rome are the brands I've experienced declining materials...but the tech seems better


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got two pairs of Burton bindings in use right now. 09 Uninc Est's on my everything board, and '07 cartels on my dedicated park board. Both are holding up great. I'd say Burton is one company that I've had the least problems with in my bindings. Before those I had a pair of missions from a while back that took some abuse and still kept going strong. The newest Burtons i have are the Uninc's and they are great. Only been on them for about half of last season and this entire season so far but they rock.


----------

